
Show HN: Cosmic JS - We simplified our home page for easy installation - tonyspiro
https://cosmicjs.com/
======
tonyspiro
Hey,

I'm Tony Spiro, the creator of Cosmic JS. Just wanted to get some feedback on
the new Cosmic JS home page. What do you think of the installation
instructions right on the homepage, and moving the copy to the "Features"
page? I took notes from the Express JS home page and Stripe to get right to
the point.

Thanks for checking it out! Tony

